
Stonehenge 1875 family photo may be earliest at monument - hooboy
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-wiltshire-50743523
======
nosianu
Also discussed 4 days ago (I'm not judging, just linking):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21771328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21771328)

------
tus88
> The earliest known photograph of Stonehenge, not featuring a family, is
> thought to date from 1853 - 22 years earlier.

Just to be clear.

------
lowdose
Is our current theory around Stonehenge stretching the principle of charity
considering what we found Aztec's sacrificing while having a far superior
culture. Is it actually reasonable to make the assumption people were dead
when cremated?

Such a huge festival for which people travelled thousands of kilometers to
witness. Does not sound compelling when bodies weren't stored to make it a big
pile.

The building took thousands of years, so crossing a considerable number of
generations. Could it be the demand was such that no participation in the
labour effort was basically your dead sentence?

Or is Jesus officially attributed for the invention of the FOMO?

------
kitd
I remember walking around and climbing on the stones when I was young. Can't
get near them now.

My best memory was seeing the engravings made by soldiers following victory at
a Civi War battle from the mid-17th century.

~~~
RandomBacon
You can walk right up to a lot of Moai on Rapa Nui (Easter Island), but you
still aren't allowed to touch them. It's pretty cool and worth making the side
trip if anyone is ever in the area (daily flights from Santiago, Chile, and I
think weekly from Tahiti, and don't stay at the German bnb, locals hate them.)

------
headmelted
So we’re just going to ignore a present day Tim Apple walking around in the
background of Suzie Deaves’ family photo then?

Fine. FINE!

